# 두껍다/굵다



## Hyperpolyglot

Are these 2 words for thick identical? Can you use both for the following: soup, book, skin, clothes


----------



## Hit Girl

They're both translated "thick" but not quite identical.

두껍다 is used for something flat such as book, skin, and clothes.

The opposite is 얇다

On the other hand, 굵다 is used to describe something that has a circumference, such as waist, pencil, pillar, etc.

The opposite is 가늘다.

For consistency of liquid such as soup (국), we don't use 굵다/두껍다.
Instead, we use 걸쭉하다 or 진하다 (thick) / 묽다 (thin).


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Hit Girl said:


> They're both translated "thick" but not quite identical.
> 
> 두껍다 is used for something flat such as book, skin, and clothes.
> 
> The opposite is 앏다
> 
> On the other hand, 굵다 is used to describe something that has a circumference, such as waist, pencil, pillar, etc.
> 
> The opposite is 가늘다.
> 
> For consistency of liquid such as soup (국), we don't use 굵다/두껍다.
> Instead, we use 걸쭉하다 or 진하다 (thick) / 묽다 (thin).



Thanks, what about 짙다 as another thick adjective? That would apply to soup right?
Also, you meant 얇다 instead of 앏다?


----------



## Hit Girl

We use 짙다 to describe color. It means saturated/rich/dark. We also use "진하다"
The opposite is 옅다/엷다/연하다 (light/soft)

cf) thick eyebrows = "짙은 눈썹" In this case, it's not just the color, it also describes the thickness of the eyebrows.

Oh yes, I meant 얇다. Sorry for the typo! I've corrected it.


----------



## Veronica Island

When you're talking about soup, 뻑뻑하다 is more commonly used to describe the soup that is thick.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Veronica Island said:


> When you're talking about soup, 뻑뻑하다 is more commonly used to describe the soup that is thick.


Well it can also be 빡빡하다 right?


----------



## Veronica Island

Hyperpolyglot said:


> Well it can also be 빡빡하다 right?


Well 빡빡하다 is used to refer to a schedule that is tight, mostly. e.g) 일정이 너무 빡빡하다.


----------



## Environmentalist

I agree with Veronica Island.
I've never heard "Soup가 빡빡하다." This sounds very unnatural.
We say "Soup가 뻑뻑하다." "일정이 빡빡하다"


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

I also learned of a noun that can directly describe thick soup/broth without the use of 형영사, that word is 조치, which also mean steps/measures, correct?


----------



## Veronica Island

Nope, '죽' might be the one you're talking about. It means porridge. But yes, 조치 means measures (not broth, at least not that I'm aware of)


----------



## Rance

빡빡하다 is OK just not as popular as 뻑뻑하다 when describing something thick.

Also it is better to use 진하다 or 걸쭉하다 for soups unless:
a) Soup is so thick that it doesn't feel like a soup/liquid but a jelly or sort of.
We usually use 뻑뻑하다 do describe the high degree of thickening such as when you don't add enough water to flour powder when cooking. 밀가루 반죽이 뻑뻑하다.
b) Soup/stew doesn't have enough liquid compared to other solid ingredients.
"건더기가 많아 쇠고기 국이 뻑뻑하다" 
In this case, 뻑뻑하다 does not mean the liquid of the stew is thick, but the stew has a lot of other ingredients such as vegetables, meat, etc.

*
*


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, I agree with Rance. 뻑뻑하다 pertains to water - solid ingredients ratio, not to the consistency of soup.


----------

